# Which Three Books?



## ApollyionX (Jul 1, 2007)

A very interesting idea came to me while reading one of the great science fiction novels of the era- H.G. Well’s: The Time Machine. The part in which the narrator goes back to rebuild the Eloi civilization. In his absence it is noted that all he took with him were three books. The book does not speculate on the identity of the three books but rather leaves it up to the reader to decide. Now this poses an excellent question- Which three books would you have taken?


 Well In order to rebuild an entire civilization the choices must be weighed accordingly. One might ask the question- why limit it to only three? I think the author was trying to make a point by saying that something as mighty as modern civilization could all be based on the simplest of knowledge. As to my own choices two are quite practical and would probably be met with agreement while the third would receive its usual hostile greeting.


 The first of my choices would be a current edition of the dictionary. Its always been said by many that the written word has been mankind’s greatest achievement and with this I would agree. Language of any kind is quite an achievement, but to preserve that language so future generations may benefit from it is astounding. Certainly a future world ravaged by neglect and treated as a monstrous smorgasbord of cannibalism could use a useful form of a written language.


 The second would be a book of modern mathematics, since of course math is referred to as the universal language. The foundations of civilizations since the beginning of time have been reliant on a solid founding of mathematics. Irrigation, buildings of all shapes and sizes, farming and agriculture, computers and the like would all be impossible without math. I surmise that this particular choice would meet with the approval of almost everyone trying to reestablish a once forgotten civilization.


 The third is the most controversial. Since I believe that the roots of any civilization should include religion, I would incorporate the Bible. Now this would be default of any Christian or Christian following. Now as to the other religions such as Hinduism, Islam or Buddism, the Koran or the teachings of Siddartha Guatama would replace the Bible as their religious manifestation. However I suppose just the concept of religion to be introduced to a future civilization no matter what religion it happed to be would spark debate. Religion has played vital roles throughout history in the building progress of various nations. Not to include it would be a crime in my eyes.


 Of course trying to rebuild an entire civilization on the back of your own personal knowledge and three books would be a tremendous burden on anyone. But in the aide of rebuilding a ravaged world I suppose any book would be useful. You decide...


----------



## Truth-Teller (Jul 1, 2007)

Bible.


----------



## Funwriter (Jul 1, 2007)

Maybe a book on engineering or construction.... ???


----------



## mammamaia (Jul 1, 2007)

imo, a bible or any other religious work would be the absolute _worst_ thing to foist on a new civilization... for pete's sake, look at how many have been and still are being killed over 'my god is better than your god' conflicts!

an unabridged dictionary is an inspired choice and i suppose a book on math basics could save time... can't think of a third right off... need to mull that over a bit...


----------



## ApollyionX (Jul 1, 2007)

mammamaia said:
			
		

> imo, a bible or any other religious work would be the absolute _worst_ thing to foist on a new civilization... for pete's sake, look at how many have been and still are being killed over 'my god is better than your god' conflicts!
> 
> an unabridged dictionary is an inspired choice and i suppose a book on math basics could save time... can't think of a third right off... need to mull that over a bit...



I strongly disagree, an ahtheistic approach to the biulding of any civilization would be far more damaging and detrimental. A belief system gives people something to hold to onto, meaning and purpose to their lives. What would be the point of civilization in the first place, if we had nothing to look to after it was all over.


----------



## WordWeaver (Jul 1, 2007)

How about a cook book?

In case the Eloi find any surviving Morlock, they can return the favor. After all, a civilization's gotta eat. It'd be an ironic twist of fate.


----------



## ApollyionX (Jul 1, 2007)

WordWeaver said:
			
		

> How about a cook book?
> 
> In case the Eloi find any surviving Morlock, they can return the favor. After all, a civilization's gotta eat. It'd be an ironic twist of fate.



Wow that was intelligent...:-s


----------



## WordWeaver (Jul 2, 2007)

Something you should strive for.


----------



## ApollyionX (Jul 2, 2007)

No need to strive for something I already possess, but than again look who I'm talking to...lol.


----------



## Truth-Teller (Jul 2, 2007)

A cookbook... hilarious!



Good one.


----------



## Funwriter (Jul 2, 2007)

A cookbook is surely needed


----------



## WordWeaver (Jul 2, 2007)

ApollyionX said:
			
		

> No need to strive for something I already possess, but than again look who I'm talking to...lol.


 
You're talking to someone far superior to you. Learn your place, fool.


----------



## ApollyionX (Jul 2, 2007)

WordWeaver said:
			
		

> You're talking to someone far superior to you. Learn your place, fool.



The only thing superior about you is your stupidity. I know my place you moron and it will always be ahead of you.


----------



## mammamaia (Jul 2, 2007)

> You're talking to someone far superior to you.


 
uh, ww... for someone supposedly 'far superior' to anyone, i'm surprised you are featuring a quote by 'franz _kafa_' as a sig!...:???:  [j/k, but you really should correct that]


----------



## WordWeaver (Jul 3, 2007)

ApollyionX said:
			
		

> The only thing superior about you is your stupidity. I know my place you moron and it will always be ahead of you.


 
Considering you are attempting to insult a far superior stranger over the net, yes, I'd say you are rather unintelligent. Thank you for proving my point and bringing an end to this discussion.


----------



## WordWeaver (Jul 3, 2007)

mammamaia said:
			
		

> uh, ww... for someone supposedly 'far superior' to anyone, i'm surprised you are featuring a quote by 'franz _kafa_' as a sig!...:???: [j/k, but you really should correct that]


 
Hahha, surprised nobody has said anything until now. Thanks for bringing it up.


----------



## ApollyionX (Jul 3, 2007)

WordWeaver said:
			
		

> Considering you are attempting to insult a far superior stranger over the net, yes, I'd say you are rather unintelligent. Thank you for proving my point and bringing an end to this discussion.



Such as your highly immature and imbecile attempt to make a joke of a serious subject. Your Neanderthal way of thinking is evident in your posts. You my friend are the idiotic elite.


----------



## WordWeaver (Jul 5, 2007)

ApollyionX said:
			
		

> Such as your highly immature and imbecile attempt to make a joke of a serious subject. Your Neanderthal way of thinking is evident in your posts. You my friend are the idiotic elite.


 
Who said I made a joke of a "Serious" subject? I merely suggested a Cookbook and had several posters agree on this. You on the other hand, with your narrow-minded, ignorant point of view (Probably in relation to a poor upbringing) felt the need to assume that I was making light of your... "Serious" subject. It's understandable though, I realize that your train of thought is very limited. Perhaps furthering your education might prove successful? In your case however, I doubt it.

You, "my friend" are the apotheosis of all the imbociles. You try so hard, yet fail miserably.


----------



## ApollyionX (Jul 5, 2007)

WordWeaver said:
			
		

> Who said I made a joke of a "Serious" subject? I merely suggested a Cookbook and had several posters agree on this. You on the other hand, with your narrow-minded, ignorant point of view (Probably in relation to a poor upbringing) felt the need to assume that I was making light of your... "Serious" subject. It's understandable though, I realize that your train of thought is very limited. Perhaps furthering your education might prove successful? In your case however, I doubt it.
> 
> You, "my friend" are the apotheosis of all the imbociles. You try so hard, yet fail miserably.


First off what aborant simple minded ape would suggest a cookbook to try and rebiuld a civilization, oh yea I forgot...you. This ameoba would persist to make jokes since it's evident he is a joke. You try so hard at life but it is you who have failed miserably at the endeavor. This de-evolved roach is so beneath rational thought, a pre-schooler would leave him in the dust.


----------



## Shawn (Jul 5, 2007)

A civilization without a pallet is like wine without age. It sucks.


----------



## WordWeaver (Jul 5, 2007)

ApollyionX said:
			
		

> First off what aborant simple minded ape would suggest a cookbook to try and rebiuld a civilization, oh yea I forgot...you. This ameoba would persist to make jokes since it's evident he is a joke. You try so hard at life but it is you who have failed miserably at the endeavor. This de-evolved roach is so beneath rational thought, a pre-schooler would leave him in the dust.


 
Keep trying. You might just strike a note someday. You might even learn how to spell such simple words as "Rebuild," But I doubt it. :tongue:

You're so pretentious, yet simple minded enough to assume that a method of cooking food properly serves no purpose to civilization. What a fool.


----------



## ApollyionX (Jul 6, 2007)

WordWeaver said:
			
		

> Keep trying. You might just strike a note someday. You might even learn how to spell such simple words as "Rebuild," But I doubt it. :tongue:
> 
> You're so pretentious, yet simple minded enough to assume that a method of cooking food properly serves no purpose to civilization. What a fool.



This redundant leech has all the comprehension skills of low grade algae. To possibly suggest a cook book in the myriad of choices to try and restore the foundation of a civlized world. I doubt Wolfgang Puck will be given a place amongst the great pillars of Human civilization. Ridiculous moron, I think stooge sums you up best.


----------



## Shawn (Jul 6, 2007)

I suggest something by Emily Post... that is certainly needed for civilization... also needed for something _here_.

Courtesy, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 6, 2007)

Pretense, the man above me...

Wine, my french friend, is declasse in itself when you say it can restore a civilization. A pallet is backwash.

But, if someone wants to invite a chef in the place of a poet, be my furry guest.

Mine-
etiquette for outlaws
kama sutra
tropic of cancer.

Now, you want to get drunk, or you wanna get down?

Enough of me...


----------



## ladylaughalot (Jul 6, 2007)

Well I hate to join the growing trend to bring this thread back on topic but my three selections are as follows:

1. Woodland survival guide (including such things as rudimentry first aid and how to find food, people do need to eat)

2. The Dictionary is a good one, I'll stick with that.

3. A guide to herbal medicine.

I personally feel that the sort of maths they would need I would be able to teach, and religion is something that will form naturally without the help of a world that so obviously stuffed it up royally. That was after all the point of "The time machine" it was a warning of how badly we could stuff things up if we continued to destroy each other over petty differences.

BTW.... though you both may think you are the most intelligent people on the net, in this thread at least, I don't think either of you have impressed anyone.


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 6, 2007)

Who exactly would you be referring to, ladylaughalot?


----------



## ladylaughalot (Jul 6, 2007)

Sorry was referring to Wordweaver and AppolyionX... I just wanted to say something because the forum that I usually frequent... no-one would behave the way those two did on this thread. Maybe this isn't the forum for me if that is standard behaviour here. But I'm hoping it's not the standard of behaviour.


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 6, 2007)

well...

It is and it isn't, love. Sometimes, people just go over themselves and piss up, yeah?


----------



## ladylaughalot (Jul 6, 2007)

Yeah, I know.. I'm trying not to let it discourage me but I've noticed it in a few threads now.


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 6, 2007)

Toughen up.


----------



## ladylaughalot (Jul 6, 2007)

LOL! Yeah I'll try that! LOL!

BTW... have I fixed the IM thing?


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 6, 2007)

Yes, you are a secret to covet now.


----------



## WordWeaver (Jul 6, 2007)

ApollyionX said:
			
		

> This redundant leech has all the comprehension skills of low grade algae. To possibly suggest a cook book in the myriad of choices to try and restore the foundation of a civlized world. I doubt Wolfgang Puck will be given a place amongst the great pillars of Human civilization. Ridiculous moron, I think stooge sums you up best.


 
You're just digging yourself a deeper hole of stupidity as you go along.

It's fun to watch a pretentious idiot... almost like a flea circus.


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 6, 2007)

Read the latter part of my signature, please.


----------



## ApollyionX (Jul 6, 2007)

WordWeaver said:
			
		

> It's fun to watch a pretentious idiot



Than this moron's house must be full of mirrors...


----------



## WordWeaver (Jul 6, 2007)

ApollyionX said:
			
		

> Than this moron's house must be full of mirrors...


 
Then. You're not comparing anything. Yet again you prove that you're the only moron on this forum.


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 6, 2007)

Both of you should shut up.


----------



## mammamaia (Jul 6, 2007)

what happened to all the mods?... there's so bleeping much bickering going on all over the place lately that most questions and legitimate responses get buried in it and threads become nothing more than a kindergarten play yard with a couple of bullies chasing off all the other kids... 

grow up and act like responsible beings, or get out of here and find a better place to beat each other up, willya??? ...this is a place for folks who want to be writers, not for drooling infants to have their food fights!


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 6, 2007)

Some people need to be put down.

Name names.


----------



## WordWeaver (Jul 7, 2007)

I concur. I merely find amusement with him.


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 7, 2007)

KaiBailey.


----------



## ApollyionX (Jul 7, 2007)

WordWeaver said:
			
		

> Then. You're not comparing anything. Yet again you prove that you're the only moron on this forum.



This pathetic has to drown itself in an ocean of grammar, because well...that's all it has...lol.


----------



## ApollyionX (Jul 7, 2007)

mammamaia said:
			
		

> what happened to all the mods?... there's so bleeping much bickering going on all over the place lately that most questions and legitimate responses get buried in it and threads become nothing more than a kindergarten play yard with a couple of bullies chasing off all the other kids...
> 
> grow up and act like responsible beings, or get out of here and find a better place to beat each other up, willya??? ...this is a place for folks who want to be writers, not for drooling infants to have their food fights!



I agree, which is what I intended to do all along. Than this ridiculous fool comes in trying to make light with it's little "Cookbook" antics like a complete idiot. May sound childish but I did not start this, however I do intend to finish it.


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 7, 2007)

He writes about suicide privy, my loins flare.

Play nice.


----------



## ApollyionX (Jul 7, 2007)

By and far I appreiciate all the comments and _serious_ inputs. Let us ignore this Word weaver imbecile or whatever it calls itself and continue with the discussion.


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 7, 2007)

Well, mate, the topic isn't the most serious little thing to ever walk.


----------



## ApollyionX (Jul 7, 2007)

German Voodoo said:
			
		

> Well, mate, the topic isn't the most serious little thing to ever walk.



Yea my fault, a theoretical disscussion on the possible re-biulding of a future civilization using only the basic of knowledge contained within three books,  yea very non serious.


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 7, 2007)

My lily is tickled that you agree.

So serious, your sarcasm.


----------



## ApollyionX (Jul 7, 2007)

Well I think that does it for me...this site is so chock full of dipshits, assholes and people who haven't the least bit talent in writing whatsoever. I guess I'll stick with Fiction Press...real talent there. Adios you cockroaches.


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 7, 2007)

Goodbye.


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 7, 2007)

Oh... I just saw some of your work.

Don't leave because you don't like what you hear. Frankly, slipstream was crap.

People who tell you your work is crap but keep trying, they are your bestest friends!

But, you've left a riddance.


----------



## ApollyionX (Jul 7, 2007)

German Voodoo said:
			
		

> Oh... I just saw some of your work.
> 
> Don't leave because you don't like what you hear. Frankly, slipstream was crap.
> 
> ...



Well this will be my last post. Quite frankly you and every other poster on this forum are nothing but tastless gutter trash with no talent all their own. I have read some of your trash as well...and that my friend was crap. Not saying to spite, but I truly think you have no talent niether as a writer nor as a person. Slip Stream has gotten enjoyed reviews everywhere else, but here what could I expect from simple minded morons with the I.Q. of eggplant. Again good riddance to this forum and the idiots who run it. Like I said I'm going back to a place where REAL talent resides...this is truly the bottom of the barrell.


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 7, 2007)

Ok.

An exit to shame all Mardis Gras masters, I applaud you.

Perhaps elsewhere is the problem?

Shall you leave because it's piss?

And why must you say my work is bad, when:

it isn't
and it's of no relevance to the fact that your work is bad.

why, A, why?

frankly, good riddance. You can't take the heat, enjoy NOT getting published.

edit: this is not a flame, but I am compelled to say that man is a moron.


----------



## ~Kouryuu~ (Jul 7, 2007)

Oh. My. God.
What a pathetic immature A'hole.


----------



## Azmakna (Jul 7, 2007)

well done fellas! our reputation is growing.


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 7, 2007)

haha, damn.

I do wish he wasn't so upset, though. it can't feel good.


----------



## WordWeaver (Jul 7, 2007)

The guy can't spell worth shit.


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 7, 2007)

Yeah. Still, man.
It never feels good to have people say your writing is shit and bitch about it on a different thread.

Then again, look at my bloody sig.


----------



## WordWeaver (Jul 7, 2007)

ApollyionX said:
			
		

> Like I said I'm going back to a place where REAL talent resides...this is truly the bottom of the barrell.


 
Enjoy FictionPress and Poetry.com!!!! Such amazing, remarkable talent!


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 7, 2007)

I think he's left for good.


----------

